# It's Friday! It's Friday! It's HELL!!!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

If you don't know about the lastest meme of the internet, it's a crappy song, with Rebecca Black, called Friday!

you can easily find it on youtube, and already have tons of parody, but this one is special! I think it's fits nice here.

enjoy!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I think....Im going to have nightmares..../shudders..creepy!


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

This is a MAJOR improvement to that video! I might even listen to that version while cruising around just for fun!

Oh no, I may have just dated myself by saying "cruising".


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree, it's much better this way.


----------

